# New East Sussex Reptile Club



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Plans are almost ready to print for the New East Sussex Reptile Amphibian and Invert Club, the first meeting details will be avaliable soon where any people present can elect the commitee, the plans for this club will include 
Comprehensive Reptle vet links with discounts
Many breeding programs are already underway which everyone will have the chance of an input
Regular discounted Show Visits both Uk and Abroad
Club breeder shows/Exhibitions
Monthly events including many interesting talks from well know breeders and keepers 
All members can if they wish go onto the International Tortoise and terrapin rescue register who last year rehomed over 300 Torts nad 900 Terrapins and Turtles
A friendly Junior section to keep the younger members engaged

Loads more to come once we have finished the nitty gritty bits

If anyone is interested in nominating them selves for the commitee please pm me


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Count me in!!!: victory:
Where do i sign?:lol2:


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Pm'd you!:2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

First meeting is booked for Sunday August 16th at the Roedean cafe opposite Brighton Marina at 1pm, this will just be to discuss what you want from the club and to put yourself forward for the comittee if you want. Please remember this is your club so come along and have a chat, We already have loads of interest and loads of plans so come and have an input


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Very interesting,I'm only up the road in Hastings and would be great to meet more like minded people.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Youre more than welcome to come along, be nice to see you there


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Youre more than welcome to come along, be nice to see you there


I reckon you'll see me there,whats the parking like down by the Marina,easy enough?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The cafe is on the seafornt opposite the marina where the mini golf is, plenty of free parking as well


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

We will try and make it to this, hopefully nothing comes up : victory:


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Matt, thanks for directing me to this thread! 

tarantulabarn, see you there! :2thumb: Sounds great!

x


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Will try and make it.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

pigeon said:


> Will try and make it.


Great, the more the merrier, the first meeting is the most important to make sure the club is of interest to everyone


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Bump up!

Come on! There must be more people interested!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm...

I s'pose I could go if they make nice coffee there. :flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Plans are looking good already, Also secured the building for the first show next year which will be in Worthing


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Thats Great news! if its not too early we will have a table!!!:2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Plans are looking good already, Also secured the building for the first show next year which will be in Worthing


 great a reptile show near me:2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought it was about time we had a show nearer sussex, The hall is huge, around 5000 sq foot so loads of space and we are talking to 1 US and 3 Euro breeders that are very interested in coming


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds good. We'll try and pop down.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

we will definitely be there and have a table or two.

what dates are you guys thinking of


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome! Sounds good I'm sure I'll pop along.
Any clues as to who the breeders are?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

sam12345 said:


> Awesome! Sounds good I'm sure I'll pop along.
> Any clues as to who the breeders are?


The names of the breeders that have shown a big interest can be be confirmed after spetembers hamm show, however there will be 2 from the US who will probally send their stock over for the agent to sell 1 from Checkoslovakia and 4 from Germany and France, Ranges of their stock includes Geckos, Royal morphs, Garters Boas and a few species of Darts.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

hexem said:


> we will definitely be there and have a table or two.
> 
> what dates are you guys thinking of


Booked for March 27th though we can change this if we need to, theres stacks of free parking the building is right on the main A27 10 mins from the traistaion on a bus route and dead easy to find, it has a large Bar are and plenty of very reasonable catering.


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Sounds great! We will defo be there. And will also see you on the 16th.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Booked for March 27th though we can change this if we need to, theres stacks of free parking the building is right on the main A27 10 mins from the traistaion on a bus route and dead easy to find, it has a large Bar are and plenty of very reasonable catering.


sounds good, we are not far from worthing at all, so will be there, when will you be taking bookings?


----------



## akelly (Mar 3, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Booked for March 27th though we can change this if we need to, theres stacks of free parking the building is right on the main A27 10 mins from the traistaion on a bus route and dead easy to find, it has a large Bar are and plenty of very reasonable catering.


hi i will be there defo on sunday.
any heads up on the name of the hall for the show next year.
i live in lancing and the curiosity is killing me:whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

hexem said:


> sounds good, we are not far from worthing at all, so will be there, when will you be taking bookings?


We have 3 more euro coach shows to organise over the next couple of weeks then we will be getting all the forms ready for everyone that wants them, there will be plenty of tables as we have around 8000 SQ ft at our disposal, also got the council to see this week jusst to confirm the permision that has also been granted


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Remember everyone 1st meeting for the new club this Sat 16th at 1pm.
Also please remember no reps this meet, at its in a cafe, and this one is to organise the committee and get things going!:2thumb:
See you all there!


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Sunday is the 16th see you all there.


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

oopps! Yeah Sun 16th!!!:blush:


----------



## 8X1 (May 17, 2009)

Cool!!! Ill try to make it to your 1st meet, not got shifts sorted at work but Im only in Hastings so I plan to see you there!!!

About time to have something in this direction!!!:welcome::2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

bump for first meeting this sunday probally the most important one wheer we decide how you all want the club


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anyone, please, give me the heads up on which bus service stops at Roedean Café?

I was thinking the 12 or the 12A?

x


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

do believe that both do, as far as I know.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

kerryrep22 said:


> do believe that both do, as far as I know.


Thanks, hon!

Just consulted the buses.co.uk website, and both should stop there, if anyone else is interested to know :2thumb: x


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,
Went to the meet, looks like it could have the makings of a good club. Nice to meet you all today
Tony


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Hi
Great to meet you all today. Looking forward to the club getting up and running. 
Daren,Julie And Becky


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i could not make it,what did i miss?


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

white said:


> i could not make it,what did i miss?


Pm'd you White

Yeah really great to meet everyone today:2thumb:
This is really going to be great!!!:no1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Was great to see you all there all being well first meet for november, dont forget to pm me your email addresses for updates


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Bump for new club!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## tronsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, so this is the club meeting you were telling me about, Mett. How did it go in the end. I hope you weren't late because of me :blush:


----------



## CrazyCrotalus (Sep 20, 2008)

*Club info*

Could someone please post or email me the club details & contact numbers/adresses, please. The Federation of British Herpetologists are looking for a representative from all clubs/societies, to attend any meetings ( soon to be aranged ). 

My email address is [email protected]

Many thanks, Colin Simpson : E.R.A.C Vice chairman & club rep' for F.B.H mettings.


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Have e-mailed you Colin!
Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

CrazyCrotalus said:


> Could someone please post or email me the club details & contact numbers/adresses, please. The Federation of British Herpetologists are looking for a representative from all clubs/societies, to attend any meetings ( soon to be aranged ).
> 
> My email address is [email protected]
> 
> Many thanks, Colin Simpson : E.R.A.C Vice chairman & club rep' for F.B.H mettings.


 
Having been a member of the FBH i cannot see the benefit in club affiliation or why we would be asked to attend to be arranged meetings, what benefit could there be, while we were members and part of an affiliated club, we saw absolutely no benefit it any way, no newsletters, no updates on law changes and now not even a website


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

GREAT NEWS

ESRAS is now under a new commitee

After years of having an old stuffy un enthusiastic un dedicated commitee ESRAS, East Sussex Reptile and Amphibian Society, is going through a great change, a brand new younger more enthisiastic commitee forward thinking and not frightened to put everything in to make this club a great as it used to be

Now the dead wood has gone this is a great oppertunity for those interested to join and enjoy all the benefits of a dedicated club striving to help the hobby in any way it can

Please email me for more information
[email protected]


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Forgot to mention as well that their is also the oppertunity to buy discounted reptile suppliues and feed as well once we finalise the deal


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i have emailed you


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

This post has just been brought to my attention.

I would like to say on behalf of the new ESRAS committee that the views expressed by Tarantulabarn are in no way representative of those of the committee!
We appologise to the old committee and any members, past or present, effected by the views of this individual.
We would like to publicly thank them for the hard work, effort, and dedication over many years, and we have thoroughly enjoyed our time with them.

On behalf of the new ESRAS committee

And could a Mod please lock this thread, thank you!


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

well said Matt, :2thumb:


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Spot on matt,
It really dosn't help with comments like that from tarantulabarn.


----------



## Sid crock (Apr 10, 2010)

_As a member of ESRAS, I would like to thank Matt1969 for putting the views of what I would think to be the views of most, if not all of ESRAS members. The club has been in my opinion well run and friendly, may this continue._
_A new Committee brings new ideas so I look forward to a good future as well as looking to a good past._


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Sid crock said:


> _As a member of ESRAS, I would like to thank Matt1969 for putting the views of what I would think to be the views of most, if not all of ESRAS members. The club has been in my opinion well run and friendly, may this continue._
> _A new Committee brings new ideas so I look forward to a good future as well as looking to a good past._


well said!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

What, are individuals not allowed an opinion now, maybe you werent there when the problems i refered to happened, nothing i said was aginst the current ESRAS in any way

So sorry, i wont express my opinions any more, nor will the members that left at the same time as we did be rejoining!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

norman said:


> Spot on matt,
> It really dosn't help with comments like that from tarantulabarn.


it wasnt you the had the problems so keep out of it!! you have no idea what i am commenting on eighther


----------

